# Connect to SQL SERVER in Windows



## laertejunior (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi all

IÂ´m work with sql server and i dont know nothing about freebsd.

my question is...i have one program in PHP and freebsd.

can i connect to sql server in windows ?

If  yes, how can i do this..

Thanks a lot


----------



## roddierod (Apr 11, 2009)

You can use the php MSSQL extension but you'll need to install the FreeTDS library on FreeBSD. Both are in the ports. Not sure how well it works with MS SQL 2005.


----------



## laertejunior (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks roddierod....


Lets say if have a front end in freebsd and PHP. This solution work with a lot of information..inserting and selecting a lot of information with 1000 , 2000 simultaneous connections. 

its works fine (PHP,MSSQL and FREEBSD) or have some known bugs ?


----------



## roddierod (Apr 11, 2009)

2000 connections to a mssql db may run into some license problems unless they are done as the same user, other than that there is nothing i know of off hand.


----------



## laertejunior (Apr 11, 2009)

thans again...


----------



## vivek (Apr 12, 2009)

Read the following guide it has lots of information including PHP specific notes:
http://www.freetds.org/userguide/


----------

